# Hello everyone



## Fatbob53 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am just another bloke chasing down my family history. The gent in question being my grandfather Jim Cook, born 1898, died 1961. He supposedly joined the Merchant Navy aged 15 and served on the Authority (Second Engineer), Agility, Alchymist and Alkerity.
I have a photograph of the Alchymist in dry dock in the 1930's and will upload this in the near future. 
Any information about the above mentioned ships would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire.
I hope you will enjoy the site.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire.
If you haven't tried it already the basic details of all the ships will be available on Miramar.
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/
Enjoy the voyage


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

These all appear to be ships of F.T.Everard and sons.

You will find photos of Agility in The Allen Collection (see link below). Navigate to The Allen Collectoin - the Everards. 

Could the next one be Alacrity rather than Alkerity as I can find nothing of that name? If so there is a photo of that ship in the collection as well. 

I can't help you with a photo of Alchymist, but there are details of 1895 and 1945 ships of that name on Miramar (see link provided by Marconi Sahib).


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome to SN from Suffolk, enjoy your time with us and the best of luck with your family tree
Steve


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Fatbob53,

A warm welcome to the site from the Isle of Anglesey!
I hope you thoroughly enjoy your time on SN and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to this wonderful site
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings FB and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

From Michigan, a warm welcome to Ships Nostalgia, it's good to have you onboard.
I will post to the Gallery a Frank Mason painting of Everard's 'Alchymist' from their ad which appeared in the June 1958 edition of 'Sea Breezes' magazine.
As Brian pointed out, the 'Alkerity' may be the 'Alacrity', a popular name in the Everard fleet. Another possibility would be the 'Akinity', a tanker built in 1941.

Bruce
'Alchymist' painting
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/159038


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome from Canada . Enjoy the voyage . Derek


----------

